# Ducks and molasses



## HawgHunterMK

i was told if u pour molasses in a duck hole the ducks like it and the molasses will stick to there feathers and when they go to other areas the other ducks will smell it and follow themback to your area. any truth in this? thought about pouring some buck jam out. (i know its illegal during the season, just trying to introduce more ducks to my hole before the season)
                                                                    thanks fellas


----------



## Boudreaux

It's true.  Not only would I not do it during the season, I would make sure every flake of dried molasses was GONE before you hunted the area.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Personally I think its a crock. I figured if ducks could smell in that way, we'd never be able to kill'm. JMO  though


----------



## Mark K

Buy 5 gallon jugs and punch holes in it and throw it in, or just use it as a bucket to sit on while hunting. And yes it does work.


----------



## WOODIE13

Makes for a good marinade too


----------



## Hard Core

shhhhhhhhh! some things are better in pm's


----------



## LipRip'r

Hard Core said:


> shhhhhhhhh! some things are better in pm's




Uhhh, Yep


----------



## LipRip'r

tgw925 said:


> "roast and prune"



lol!


----------



## Cutem all Jack

Dried molasess or liquid?


----------



## Nitro

Powdered ( if you can find it) make no mistake- it's illegal. 

FWIW, Ducks (and most birds) have a very limited sense of smell. 

They are likely tasting the Molasses on each other while "roosting and preening"....... to correct the other errant info.

Good luck with this..be sure to have someone programmed on your cell with the ability to bail you out.

Every season, I find reasons here to shake my head in amazement.

It's starting early this year.


----------



## capt stan

Nitro said:


> Powdered ( if you can find it) make no mistake- it's illegal.
> 
> 
> Every season, I find reasons here to shake my head in amazement.
> 
> It's starting early this year.





Why can't folks just scout and hunt anymore...seems like  some folks just wanna cheat to kill...molasses for ducks, corn for deer, wheat for doves...why don't folks just scout and hunt for what HUNTING it is anymore??? 

It seems no matter what it is folks wanna find a way around just good old fashion HUNTING...afterall isn't that why were supposed to be out there?

I guess I'm old fashioned...but I'm teaching MY kid that way and we're sticking to it...scout hunt and be thankfull for oppertunitys to harvest..if we don't get lucky...so be it. It's called HUNTING...


----------



## Nicodemus

Nitro said:


> Powdered ( if you can find it) make no mistake- it's illegal.
> 
> FWIW, Ducks (and most birds) have a very limited sense of smell.
> 
> They are likely tasting the Molasses on each other while "roosting and preening"....... to correct the other errant info.
> 
> Good luck with this..be sure to have someone programmed on your cell with the ability to bail you out.
> 
> Every season, I find reasons here to shake my head in amazement.
> 
> It's starting early this year.





capt stan said:


> Why can't folks just scout and hunt anymore...seems like  some folks just wanna cheat to kill...molasses for ducks, corn for deer, wheat for doves...why don't folks just scout and hunt for what HUNTING it is anymore???
> 
> It seems no matter what it is folks wanna find a way around just good old fashion HUNTING...afterall isn't that why were supposed to be out there?
> 
> I guess I'm old fashioned...but I'm teaching MY kid that way and we're sticking to it...scout hunt and be thankfull for oppertunitys to harvest..if we don't get lucky...so be it. It's called HUNTING...





Yep. Good posts.


----------



## MudDucker

Nitro said:


> Powdered ( if you can find it) make no mistake- it's illegal.
> 
> FWIW, Ducks (and most birds) have a very limited sense of smell.
> 
> They are likely tasting the Molasses on each other while "roosting and preening"....... to correct the other errant info.
> 
> Good luck with this..be sure to have someone programmed on your cell with the ability to bail you out.
> 
> Every season, I find reasons here to shake my head in amazement.
> 
> It's starting early this year.



It's starting so early, that I am betting on an early winter.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Molasses in your pond is more likely to bring in hogs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

capt stan said:


> Why can't folks just scout and hunt anymore...seems like some folks just wanna cheat to kill...molasses for ducks, corn for deer, wheat for doves...why don't folks just scout and hunt for what HUNTING it is anymore???
> 
> It seems no matter what it is folks wanna find a way around just good old fashion HUNTING...afterall isn't that why were supposed to be out there?
> 
> I guess I'm old fashioned...but I'm teaching MY kid that way and we're sticking to it...scout hunt and be thankfull for oppertunitys to harvest..if we don't get lucky...so be it. It's called HUNTING...


 

  best post so


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

capt stan said:


> Why can't folks just scout and hunt anymore...seems like  some folks just wanna cheat to kill...molasses for ducks, corn for deer, wheat for doves...why don't folks just scout and hunt for what HUNTING it is anymore???
> 
> It seems no matter what it is folks wanna find a way around just good old fashion HUNTING...afterall isn't that why were supposed to be out there?
> 
> I guess I'm old fashioned...but I'm teaching MY kid that way and we're sticking to it...scout hunt and be thankfull for oppertunitys to harvest..if we don't get lucky...so be it. It's called HUNTING...


X2  Im always gettin told by folks that you cant legally kill ducks in ga. Its either after hours or with bait. I can personally say without a doubt that I have never hunted a baited hole for ducks. Or deer for that matter.  

Quit being lazy.........do your homework, find the birds, and kill'm.......in my opinion it worth the brag versus........killing over bait.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

real duck hunters do not need "attractants" just some good ole decoys, friends, and a trusty dog


----------



## thompsonsz71

some dont even need a dog


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia

In my opinion scouting is way cheaper than baiting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

2 words, sweet potatos. . .


----------



## Jaker

I don't bait for ducks, don't even have a place on private land where i could do it, but imo theres nothin wrong with what this guy is talking about. no different than planting millet in a beaver pond. Hes trying to get ducks in his swamp, and not talking about baiting it during the season. If he wants to do this let him. nothing wrong with planting spring food plots for deer is there? or feeding for nutrition during the off season? get off his case. 

Ya, hes not putting miles and miles on his truck and boat, trying to find places on public land to hunt, but who knows he may do this most of the time and be looking to have a woody swamp to hunt a few times before work. 

everyone has their own opinions, this is mine, if someones opinion is legal, don't go bashing them because you think you are better than them.


----------



## rydert

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 words, sweet potatos. . .



Cooked or raw?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Potatos???? See thats where i've been makin the mistake. I thought it was persimmons is what i needed.  DANG IT


----------



## Cutem all Jack

Jaker said:


> I don't bait for ducks, don't even have a place on private land where i could do it, but imo theres nothin wrong with what this guy is talking about. no different than planting millet in a beaver pond. Hes trying to get ducks in his swamp, and not talking about baiting it during the season. If he wants to do this let him. nothing wrong with planting spring food plots for deer is there? or feeding for nutrition during the off season? get off his case.
> 
> Ya, hes not putting miles and miles on his truck and boat, trying to find places on public land to hunt, but who knows he may do this most of the time and be looking to have a woody swamp to hunt a few times before work.
> 
> everyone has their own opinions, this is mine, if someones opinion is legal, don't go bashing them because you think you are better than them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rydert said:


> Cooked or raw?



Raw. They like to preen their wings with the oil of the potatos . . .


----------



## mallymaster4

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> real duck hunters do not need "attractants" just some good ole decoys, friends, and a trusty dog



Amen to this statement.  Hardwork, true time put in, and dedication is what makes the sport worth it. These fly by night duck shooters that bait, run and gun, trespass, and setup on your spread like its an open invitation really IRK me.  Makes duck hunting in this state a real joke.  Maybe one day duck shooters will grow up and become true Waterfowlers rather than weekend warriors.  Maybe "they" will and realize how much work really is involved and respect the hours that Waterfowlers spend on getting ready for the hunt.  . . . Legally!!


----------



## clent586

Meat Dog Mafia said:


> In my opinion scouting is way cheaper than baiting.



I own a Suburban! Corn and Molasses is cheaper for me bro! I will still just put the corn in my tank though.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

mallymaster4 said:


> Amen to this statement.  Hardwork, true time put in, and dedication is what makes the sport worth it. These fly by night duck shooters that bait, run and gun, trespass, and setup on your spread like its an open invitation really IRK me.  Makes duck hunting in this state a real joke.  Maybe one day duck shooters will grow up and become true Waterfowlers rather than weekend warriors.  Maybe "they" will and realize how much work really is involved and respect the hours that Waterfowlers spend on getting ready for the hunt.  . . . Legally!!



good one!!!!


----------



## HuntNTails




----------



## HawgHunterMK

to all that understand were im coming from thank you

to all yall who think its cheating or whatever else your problem is with this, the reason i am wanting to do this is i have just one 3 acer pond (that i have access to duck hunt at) in some woods with a couple ducks and im trying to get more in there not much scouting there fellas


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Try some milo.  Woodys love it


----------



## HuntinDawg89

This doesn't make any sense to me.  I cannot possibly imagine how much molasses you would need when you consider how diluted it would be with many many thousands of gallons of water (or hundreds of thousands, or millions of gallons).  And how are the birds going to find it if they aren't already using the pond.  And if they are already using the pond then why bother?  And then you've got water flowing in and out all of the time too...  Crazy.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

HawgHunterMK said:


> to all that understand were im coming from thank you
> 
> to all yall who think its cheating or whatever else your problem is with this, the reason i am wanting to do this is i have just one 3 acer pond (that i have access to duck hunt at) in some woods with a couple ducks and im trying to get more in there not much scouting there fellas



Ok...scouting means "exploring or investigating to gain information"....so yes you can scout your 3 acre pond....go early in the morning and in the evening...or spend the whole day out there in some camo and cover and pattern your flight....is the pond a feeding pond or roosting pond??? that's the main question...but if it's neither it is hard to plant or bait for them to come in....get some decoy's and learn to become a good caller...other than that you might be bustin' the occasional woody or coot


----------



## kenway

there is nothing wrong with it like jaker said its like making a food plot or planting a dove field and they do that for you on wma's iv done it and yes it works and it just gets more ducks using your area aslong as your not putting it out during season. i put it out arond october and stop before november and its plenty of time to go away. and i dont even hunt my swamps till december.


----------



## JDSoutheast

*Where to find molasses powder in bulk?*

I'm hoping to do the same thing on my property... We have some wood ducks every year, but I'm hoping to increase numbers and concentration. I also do not want to take any woodies illegally but feel it is the same as planting food plots or any other legal attractants prior to opening day. Where can I buy molasses and/or milo in bulk to get ready?


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

I agree with Jaker.........the man isnt doing anything illegal and theres nothing wrong with trying to entice a few birds to his hole before season gets here.  So you guys are saying you've never used Doe Urine, salt lick, buck bomb, FOOD PLOT!!!!???, Buck Jam, etc???    Heck........if you want to get technical.......why wouldnt DECOYS be against your views??  I"m pretty sure everyone in here uses decoys....isnt that kinda like cheating too?......luring in the birds into something fake?   and you're gonna bash him for luring ducks into his hole BEFORE season???  and if you're saying its not fair to the ducks....heck....you must hunt without a shotgun....cuz that dang sure aint fair to the little poor duckies either!  Now forgive me if i'm all wrong and you really do go out and hunt without any of this stuff and you catch all your game with snares made from vines and sticks in a pair of overalls and barefoot..........i'll stand down in that case..............I'll shake your hand in that case................Dagum.


----------



## BrownBuster

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I agree with Jaker.........the man isnt doing anything illegal and theres nothing wrong with trying to entice a few birds to his hole before season gets here.  So you guys are saying you've never used Doe Urine, salt lick, buck bomb, FOOD PLOT!!!!???, Buck Jam, etc???    Heck........if you want to get technical.......why wouldnt DECOYS be against your views??  I"m pretty sure everyone in here uses decoys....isnt that kinda like cheating too?......luring in the birds into something fake?   and you're gonna bash him for luring ducks into his hole BEFORE season???  and if you're saying its not fair to the ducks....heck....you must hunt without a shotgun....cuz that dang sure aint fair to the little poor duckies either!  Now forgive me if i'm all wrong and you really do go out and hunt without any of this stuff and you catch all your game with snares made from vines and sticks in a pair of overalls and barefoot..........i'll stand down in that case..............I'll shake your hand in that case................Dagum.



 Amen. You can't ask a single question on this forum without getting accused of something unethical or illegal even if in your vary first post you clarify. I don't see anything wrong with this. I might do it now just to tick some of these "real" waterfowlers off. But it's ok to use fake ducks to attract them, with fake quacks and calls, what about fake corn decoys? or quack attack fake scent? is it ok when it's fake?


----------



## HawgHunterMK

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Ok...scouting means "exploring or investigating to gain information"....so yes you can scout your 3 acre pond....go early in the morning and in the evening...or spend the whole day out there in some camo and cover and pattern your flight....is the pond a feeding pond or roosting pond??? that's the main question...but if it's neither it is hard to plant or bait for them to come in....get some decoy's and learn to become a good caller...other than that you might be bustin' the occasional woody or coot



i am by no means a big time duck expert thats why i ask these questions but what i can tell you is that ive sat in this pond on several different occasions at various time of the day and know about how many ducks regulary attend this area and im just trying to get a couple more ducks in my pond.i was told that this was an effective way to do it and was curious about it so i asked.


----------



## HawgHunterMK

JDSoutheast said:


> I'm hoping to do the same thing on my property... We have some wood ducks every year, but I'm hoping to increase numbers and concentration. QUOTE]
> 
> thats all im trying todo


----------



## brad2727

yes........hawg hunter mollasses does and will increase numbers...as long as ducks are comin the hole.....nothing wrong with it a bit brother....no matter what these elton john duck commandos are saying....powdered works great....good luck bro!


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

mollasses is not baiting if its not during the season. The man can can have a 24 hour corn feeder attached to a 20 ton silo if he wants as long as its all properly gone by november 20th. 

I'd love to hear some suggestions from all of you guys who think he is "cheating" of what this man can do to better his duck hole.


----------



## LIB MR ducks

*Quack Attack*

Maybe this will work better than molasses...

http://www.wildgameinnovations.com/products/quack-attack.html


----------



## emusmacker

Is this GaWaterfowler?


----------



## MudDucker

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raw. They like to preen their wings with the oil of the potatos . . .



I hear dat's only half of a good combo.


----------



## MudDucker

emusmacker said:


> Is this GaWaterfowler?



No, if it were, you wouldn't be able to post.  

God Bless all those little pygmies.


----------



## emusmacker

I didn't think so, thanks for clearing that up mud cat


----------



## Nitro

Touche'


----------



## waddler

Baiting is only illegal because influential, wealthy hunters can draw the ducks by planting and preparing waterfowl areas and the regular person can't afford to. It gives the well heeled the lion share of the resource and it is all political. If EVERYBODY was allowed to bait, the birds would scatter and hunting quality would level out instead of being high for the rich and poor for the regular.

Game Management people have told me that having the rules that are now in place is what they want because they can monitor the few large concentrations better for limits, and that the ducks that are not killed, use these areas for feeding and loafing which lowers the hunting pressure. They readily admit that it gives a few people great hunting at the expense of the unprivileged hunter, but they like it because fewer ducks are harvested.


----------



## Hoss78

Learnt something new eva day


----------



## Water Swat

Free Mr. Andy.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Lotta banded members on this old one.


----------



## cr00241

mizzippi jb said:


> Lotta banded members on this old one.



That's what I was thinking.


----------

